# Scolopendra Hardwickei Molt



## Satellite Rob (Nov 6, 2009)

This I beleave is a female Scolopendra Hardwickei And in a couple of weeks I 
will make my first attemp at breeding them.I will keep you posted on any 
progress I make.Here are a couple pictures of her molt and thats about it for 
now.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 6, 2009)

Cool, can't see the pic but good to hear you've built up the courage to "do it"!  Get those chopsticks ready to flip them apart if it goes bad lol.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Nov 6, 2009)

The pictures are up now I hope you like them.I was just waiting for a female to molt before I started breeding them.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 6, 2009)

mmmm, such a cool pede.  I've been wondering, anybody out there, Scolopendra hardwickii, ...what morph feature separates it from subspinipes?


----------



## plo (Nov 6, 2009)

*Holy Cow!!!*

How big is she ? Is that their normal coloring ? Now on my must have list !:drool: :drool: :drool: :worship:


----------



## Satellite Rob (Nov 6, 2009)

She was about 20 cm before this molt and if follows the trend of the the 
other Hardwickei's that molted before her.She should grow at least a inch in 
the next month.Once she start eating again.


----------



## beetleman (Nov 6, 2009)

ya know rob your killing me with these:drool: .........beautiful pedes!!


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Nov 6, 2009)

Ahhhh man She looks like she's dieing Ill just take her off your hands tommorow........LOL 

See you tommorow brother.......

Whats up Pete.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Nov 7, 2009)

Hay Pete, 
It took more than 30+ days after it head plate started to lift.But finally on the
32 day she molted.I can't wait to see how big she get now that she did molt. 
S.Hardwickei are one beautiful.

Hi Joe, 
I didn't find out that she started to molt until after I spoke to you.I'll see you 
in the morning at aroud 9:00AM.


----------



## Lucas339 (Nov 7, 2009)

have my fingers crossed that you get these to breed rob!


----------



## peterbourbon (Nov 7, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> what morph feature separates it from subspinipes?


They have way shorter coxopleural processes with usually only one spine on each tip.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 8, 2009)

is it just me or does the second picture looks like she have a lot of mites on her?


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 8, 2009)

peterbourbon said:


> They have way shorter coxopleural processes with usually only one spine on each tip.
> 
> Regards
> Turgut


OK thanks for that info!


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, pretty. Usually pedes aren't my thing. :clap:


----------



## Hentzi (Nov 9, 2009)

What a nice fresh looking pede you have


----------



## Satellite Rob (Nov 9, 2009)

She's a looker.


----------



## ragnew (Nov 9, 2009)

Another one of my dream pedes! You lucky son of a gun Rob! Beautiful pede, and she looks awesome!


----------



## swatc1h (Nov 9, 2009)

is that mites on the 2nd pix?


----------

